
The Illuminati Version of LinkedIn and why you can’t get in - vegasjets
https://medium.com/@maximetherault/the-illuminati-version-of-linkedin-and-why-you-cant-get-in-9785306da8ec#.ap19b7ljt
======
wildrhythms
This article seems fishy as fuck.

First, the author:

1\. The author has no other articles attributed to them on Medium.

2\. I would think a 'Freelance Journalist' who can live in 'Paris, France'
might have some level of social networking buzz or name recognition across
other networks, but I couldn't find them on any major social networks.

Then, the actual site:

Forget all of the bullshit you see on the page and go straight to the dev
tools.

The Typeform URL is: [https://vegasjets.typeform.com/to/ZdIJg1?typeform-
embed=embe...](https://vegasjets.typeform.com/to/ZdIJg1?typeform-embed=embed-
fullpage)

I thought "vegasjets" was interesting given that the author mentions Las Vegas
and private jets in the article multiple times (which seems oddly specific
given the gravitas they place earlier on exposing this exclusive underground
app).

Let's also recognize the user who submitted this link:

vegasjets

A LinkedIn search returns "Vegas Jets, Computer Software, 1-10 employees" with
the following description, "One Tap books you a Luxury Private Jet.
Instantaneous. No waiting. Price Guaranteed. Simple One Tap search, booking
and payment via our app." Sure seems like what the author advertises this app
to include...

Remember the sparkling reference to Berkshire Hathaway? Yep, that's some
bullshit:

Visit the Vegas Jets homepage and we see below the copyright text at the
bottom, "Vegas Jets does not own or operate the aircraft on which customers
fly. Vegas Jets is not a direct or indirect air carrier. Currently, all Vegas
Jets-arranged flights are operated by Executive Jet Management Inc. (Part 135
Air Carrier Certificate# CWQA061D), a subsidiary of Netjets Inc., a Berkshire
Hathaway Company."

Now, Executive Jet Management Inc. is legit and registered with the FAA. Vegas
Jets seems to be just a middleman. In fact, there are multiple apps that do
exactly this: a Google search on "CWQA061D" returns other sites exactly like
this one (charterpad.com, jetrequest.com, charterbroker.aero, etc.) all with
the same disclosure.

Finally, the people:

Who is the CEO of Vegas Jets? Thomas Schneider (as reported on LinkedIn).
Investor in Vegas Jets as well as a very interesting 'Crowdfunded Silicon
Valley Venture Fund' called KXTER
([http://kxter.com/members/](http://kxter.com/members/)) which sure seems a
hell of a lot like what Stratos claims to be.

tl;dr this thing is so bullshit that I regret writing this comment at all

------
WheelsAtLarge
I would bet big bux this is just a marketing story for someone's new app. It's
an interesting angle to get new users.

~~~
orliesaurus
Exactly my thoughts. Also uses Typeform to process signup. Please.

